# Heli boarding in New Zealand, worth it?



## jasoncrd (May 2, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I'm fairly new to snowboarding but I would consider myself at an intermediate level. I am going to Queenstown, New Zealand early July for the second time with some friends. 

Some of them are planning on going heliboarding on one of the days. I've always wanted to try heliboarding but because I have no experience on powder (apart from my previous New Zealand trip where there wasn't much), I don't have much money save and it will be early on in the season I was thinking of leaving it for another trip. 
I was just wandering if anyone could tell me if it is worth it for around $700 NZD for 3 runs? And would 3 runs be much boarding time?
Or should I just stick to the resorts that day with my other mates. 

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## gstboy (May 1, 2012)

depends on the skill level of the people going. If they are like you then it might be worth it. If they are all advanced and are experienced in the powder than you may be better off staying at the resort and saving your money. If you never boarded in powder you may not like it. Not fun if you get stuck and spend half your day trying to dig yourself out of it.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

For $700, you can get return tickets to Hokkaido for next season (Jetstar, look for sales).
For just a bit more you could turn out a budget holiday that includes several full days of powder snowboarding.

After which you can decide if it is your thing or not. Personally i have more fun in the park than slashing down a floaty powder run, but I *do* want to do a heli run once in my lifetime. Just not for $700!


----------



## Thommo (Jan 6, 2013)

Is it with southern lakes?

In 2011 we did a heli day with them and I have to say it was pretty awesome. From memory though ours was only around $550 (though that might have been in AUD after the conversion)

It was a full day with probably only around an hour of boarding but it was very entertaining none the less. If my legs were up for it I would have purchased more runs.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

i think going would be a bad idea. you wouldnt be able to truly enjoy it if youre falling and digging yourself out the whole time.


----------



## jasoncrd (May 2, 2012)

I'm not too sure on the company they are goinig with but they were looking at southern lakes. I think it was around 700 NZD which is about $550 Australian. 

The other people I'm going with are at a similar level to me.

Thanks for the advice the last thing I want is to be having to dig myself out all day I'll wait till I get more powder experience... 

Thanks Tokyo Dom, I will definitely look into that if you say its cheap, I have wanted to travel to Japan for ages now not just for snowboarding but that is a big part of it


----------

